# COLOMBO | Altair | 240m | 68 fl | 209m | 63 fl | T/O



## UdaraParisita (Feb 15, 2013)

*











*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Cool design btw   . + Any on-site updates from this project? :?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

great design


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Wow, this one is awesome!

The inclined setbacks to the leaning side is a great touch


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

not my taste, but it should be interesting to see how they design the elevators here. A vertical shaft to the top is not possible.


----------



## UdaraParisita (Feb 15, 2013)

Construction progress ..........


----------



## RiSHi (May 3, 2008)

*September Update*


Sasi350 said:


> Development progress for September


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I hate first pages without the proper renders:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow, amazing! :cheers:


----------



## nuyucaides (Oct 4, 2014)

The inclined setbacks to the leaning side is a great touch


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

what awesome....:drool::drool::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice project. :cheers:


----------



## Godofpower (Jan 2, 2015)

Construction work in Jan 2015 from the Altair FB page


----------



## asanka (Jan 30, 2015)

*COLOMBO | Altair | 240m | 68 fl | U/C*

From the designer of the iconic Marina Bay Sands in Singapore, Moshe Safdie, comes a distinctive design encompassing two towers one leaning on the other using a diagrid flat slab structure. 

*Developer:* Indocean Developers Pty Ltd. (India)
*Designer:* Safdie Design 
*Main Contractor:* Shapoorji Pallonji Mideast LLC (India)
*Completion Date:* 2017

*General Overview:*

Located in Biera Lake in the heart of Colombo with 270 degrees of unobstructed views of the Colombo CBD and the Indian Ocean, Altair with 1.5million sq ft of high end eco friendly living space will consist of 400+ luxury apartments ranging from 1500square feet to 4000 square feet, a Sky Garden, pool, party arena and lounge on the 63rd floor of the sloping tower. This will be supported by 40,000sq ft of up market retail space. 

http://www.altair.lk


----------



## asanka (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## asanka (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## asanka (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## asanka (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## asanka (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

There is already a thread for this tower. Search Indocean developers.


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

Two Cranes are up!


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

The architect talks about the building (Surprise!),
He is one of the worlds best post-modern architects that can turn buildings that look totally unrealistic a reality ....... guess who


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

Directors of Indocean Developers, visited the construction site of Altair to ensure the progress of work is smooth as per schedule

http://www.altair.lk/articles/2015/05/06/directors-site-visit/


----------



## Wutang (Jan 28, 2015)

Cool


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

It seems that the casting of the Foundation is done


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

I see hard tan


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

They have released a video on work so far:cheers:


----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Very futuristic look! Amazing!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*26th Spetember 2016* by *hasitha gayan*



hasitha gayan said:


>


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Interesting design...


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

- http://www.altair.lk/development-progress-september/


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

:cheers::cheers:



dinojan.350 said:


>


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like a lot, thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

Dueler said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

From Sri Lankan forums



Dueler said:


> *Today:*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

All the high rising buildings are under #construction.. #colombo #srilanka #uben by Vimukthi Shakya, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-08 by Ragnarok123


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

September 29, 2017










IMG_0135 by Christian Handler, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

DSC_9184 by Linn Andersson Nyrén, on Flickr

DSC_9188 by Linn Andersson Nyrén, on Flickr


----------



## Shakeel (Jan 25, 2008)

It looks amazing. Worthy investment destination.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-11-25 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Altair CCC LT by Skylover2222, on Flickr










Veiw from LT3 by Skylover2222, on Flickr


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdai2eKlmDs









by user http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1061334









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1128169293986755&set=pcb.1128169323986752&type=3&theater
Colombo Beira Lake opposite Altair towers.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/RisingColo...6087727231720/306268853213606/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=509278002789989&set=pcb.509278549456601&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/RisingColo...6087727231720/284947372012421/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

The towers under construction (far left) in November 2017.
source: http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Altair_(building)


----------



## Commander Cody (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow! Looks awesome. This seems to be faithful to the renders so far :happy:


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215523833674809&set=pcb.10215523852675284&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9kwFZUKUEdpWjvU0ot1Vg_TtoznxAmcJrD0mj&theater


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

OMG....awesome


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Altair site before construction. What a difference!









https://www.facebook.com/mylanka22/...3801390694536/838374956237175/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/rising.sri...459603625980/1739605866111352/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeGkfcnAdQZ/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Leaning tower of Altair visible in the Right-Center of photo in Colombo Skyline*.

*Foreground:* Massive Colombo port city reclamation project emerging from Indian Ocean.

*Photo center: *The 350 meter supertall Lotus Tower visible in the center behind the 50 floor twin towers of Shari-La complex. 

Captured while flying over the sea at 1000 feet.. by rakhitha_w

More aerial shots of his Sri Lankan and foreign places available in this link.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeKKNgVhY09/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

zeeron said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1128169293986755&set=pcb.1128169323986752&type=3&theater
> 
> Colombo Beira Lake opposite Altair towers.


*Altair Project Location in Colombo:*

The whole stretch Altair is coming up is going to have some great skyscraper skyline in a few years. 









source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137405721&postcount=29


*Above google image circles shows Altair and other projects in this location*

*Red circle* - Capitol TwinPeaks (180meters | 50x 2 fl )

*Blue circle* - Altair (240meter | 68 fl | 63 fl )

*Black* - World Capital Centre (600m | 110+ floors proposed project but not likely to be constructed. If they don't Government will likely call some others to construct something great here.)

*Yellow *- Colombo city centre (183m | 47 floors)

So this whole road stretch facing the beautiful little Beira lake will be a awesome walk once these projects are complete.


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice towers and skyline!


Greetings from Pisa.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like that unusual design


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

@Chathu Ranga CK, view of Altair from Colombo City Center

https://www.facebook.com/RisingColo...6087727231720/320430031797488/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Seems like cladding has begun*










https://www.instagram.com/p/BeNNTQIhCD_/











https://www.facebook.com/RisingColo...6087727231720/321435995030225/?type=3&theater











https://www.facebook.com/RisingColo...6087727231720/321450758362082/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeUzhhCDGp-/?tagged=colombo

View of Altair and downtown Colombo from a drone 500 meter above central Colombo.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeVnh79nBVu









https://www.instagram.com/p/BeWrSVWHk7K/?taken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Can the Altair be the world record for the tallest leaning tower? Or alteast the tallest supported leaning structure/tower in the world?*

The leaning tower of Altair is 209 meters. Even at the point it meets the straight 240 meter tower I think it will be more than 165 meter which is current tallest leaning towers height... :hmm:

I found these information about the current world's tallest leaning towers


> *Inclined tower*
> 
> An inclined tower is a tower that was intentionally built at an incline. The world's most popular inclined tower, although it was not originally projected, designed, or supposed to be inclined, is the Torre di Pisa, in Pisa, Italy. The world's tallest[citation needed] inclined tower is the tower of Olympic Stadium in Montreal, Quebec, which stands at 165 metres (541 ft).[1]
> 
> ...


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Sri Lanka by MING YEN CHENG, on Flickr


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Ben2HqjFWTo










https://www.instagram.com/p/BemsphLH6NU/?taken-at=868487468









https://www.instagram.com/p/BemtjCoBh1p/?tagged=colombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's are some creative and interesting photos.

Altair tall straight tower is hidden from this angle, making it look like its leaning on to the 47 floor Colombo City Center which is also current under construction next to it.




















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...979913.-2207520000.1518016219.&type=3&theater

Pix by Bandara Jms

*Note: * Follow this photographer. Hes a famous photographer. For many years I've seen him share lots of great phographs of different places in SL and abroad. He had other social accounts too. worth keeping an eye for rare pixs
https://www.facebook.com/bandara.jms/photos?pnref=lhc


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/RisingColo...6087727231720/329921204181704/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfLm9epHc7y/?taken-at=6875546











https://www.instagram.com/p/BfQa-txFdBQ/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfTMJL0gydq









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfTklBXFVY3/?taken-at=6875546


Next to the Altair you can see a yellow crane in operation... Its the construction site of Capital TwinPeaks which are going to be 50 floor twin towers. And the land between Altair & 47 floor Colombo City Center in left, is given to Shangri-La and they are required to construct something above 45+ floors... Imagine when completed this wide block will become a giant 500 foot wall of concrete...


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Altair & Moon*











https://www.instagram.com/p/BfYVlmAHeaH/?taken-by=anudin









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfYeKkKhhj6/?taken-by=savanijay










https://www.instagram.com/p/BfX-gsWDBJ8/?taken-by=akila_gayathra


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Altair, Lotus Tower, CCC, Shangri-La, Destiny, Hyatt all visible...









https://www.instagram.com/p/BflWTkrFzV5










https://www.instagram.com/p/BfdAtiLA6yY









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfgCYqfgGiA/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfluWZNBrwF/









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfpd15LBfLi/?tagged=colombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BgRSpfYnpCg









https://www.instagram.com/p/BgS06IMgTOs









https://www.instagram.com/p/BgS65S3lQ2E/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BgfgwlyF...ken-at=6875546





















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...768.1073741829.100007079746908&type=1&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&amp;theater

Altair area today 

Vs

Same area, few years ago...









http://www.hayleystours.com/locations/colombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/altair.lk/...ECg~-~-.bps./1847395491985749/?type=1&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

> WORLD CAPITAL CENTRE
> Localização: Colombo, Sri Lanka
> Situação: Projeto
> Desenvolvimento: RSP
> ...


source:https://www.instagram.com/obraspelomundo/

A rendering showing how World Capital Center would have looked if it was built as proposed next to Altair.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Find the difference!*









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdrb6RsFA3w/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...y&txt=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh0clE2AoFJ


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

30953949_1945986768805853_8842470860754255872_n by Skylover2222, on Flickr










30867796_195659931235525_3078380855509385216_n by Skylover2222, on Flickr


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...w.instagram.com/p/Bh9GY2XHpbi/?tagged=colombo









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...y&txt=https://www.instagram.com/p/BiPTXCSgpLb









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148053171&postcount=785


----------

